# Advice needed please I'm so puny



## Skippy (Feb 17, 2004)

First of all I'm a 27 year old male and I weigh a pathetic 10.5 stone! I have been wanting to improve my physique for some time now but wasn't sure on the best way of doing it, so I thought I'd ask you guys  Just to give you all a laugh here is my sorry excuse for a body:










At the moment going to a gym is not an option for me due to parental duties and cashflow problems. I am not wanting to be huge I would just like to be slightly bigger and nicely toned (nice abs, chest and arms etc). The only equipment I have is a chinning bar (fits across the door frame) and some press up stands. I don't have a clue as to how or when I should train or what I should eat. I would also like to strengthen my lower back as I am a keen surfer and and this would help me greatly. Any advice would be greatly apreciated. I also heard that some people no matter how hard they try simply can't get any bigger/toned is this true? Also what kind of warm up excercises and stretches should I be doing?

Sorry to have rambled on for so long and thanks in advance

Skippy


----------



## looking4biggain (Feb 16, 2004)

well first off hi. id say instead of getting a weight gainer just eat more.i know duh but id have a huge breakfast, then eat again at 11. could be tuna, pasta what ever floats your boat but keep the carbs up. eat again at 1 oclock then 3 then dinner. after 5 id just have some lean meat. if you say you dont have time what i did because iam going threw the same problem as you is make a big freaking meal. then put it in 3-4 different containers and eat each one at a different time. with my meals i also have a weight gainer.with you i wouldnt reccommend it only because you cant get to a gym. as for working out.if you could at least get a pair of dumbbells that would be great if not then you could still have a good workout without them.push ups are great plus you can do so many dif kinds you would never do the same twice.(incline,decline,wide close)if you put your chinup bar about hip height on the door and lie under it you can do some close grip rows on it besides your chin ups. so thats something for back and chest. arms i would say lower your chinup bar again and do some dips with it as well as close pushups.bies again the chin bar with umm chin ups.lol if you cant lift your body then lower the bar so your feet touch and some body weight is on the floor. legs would be squats(narrow and wide) lunges(front and side)even kicks if you could.need more advice let me know.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey Skippy,

Welcome to the board.

If you're going to train at home, then I would suggest getting a set of weights. I'm not sure how much they cost these days, but you could get them second hand if money's an issue.

Having these would give you a lot more options for your training.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh

just eat more mate i started off before i was training just eating more and i put it on, maybe bits in the rong places so i started going to a gym, from 10 and a half stone at 6 foot1 now to 15 stone

bit of extra bf but thats bound to happen

dieting is easy putting it on is harder

and also too much basis is put on weight gainer, or protein shakes

just eat loads

i have to have a protein shake before bed because i akways have and without it i feel i am missing something but it works out costing more then going to a sodding gym

and now i spend half my wages on them because i think i will shrink if i don't have them

solids are much better mate

a blanced high good carb, low sugar high protein diet


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

welcome to the board mate. take all th advice you are given on here and you will grow my friend.


----------



## Skippy (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice, I guess eating the right food is a major factor then. Looks like I can borrow a set of my brothers dumbells as he doesn't use them any more 

Thanks again.


----------



## Skippy (Feb 17, 2004)

Just wondering if this would constitute a suitable diet:

Breakfast

Milk, Weetabix or 3 boiled eggs

Mid-morning

Milk, Peanut butter sandwiches

Lunch

Peanut butter sandwiches and tomatoe soup

Mid-afternoon

Milk, pork pies and fruit

Dinner

milk, Potatoes, vegetables and meat

Evening snack

Milk, chicken or peanut butter sandwich, protein shake

Would this be any good as a rough guideline?

thanks

Skippy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cut back some on the peanutbutter and add some tuna in there instead.

Skippy, looks like you have some width for your shoulders and you shoulders might be the easiest for you to do.

For Back:

Lets start with 4 sets of pullups 2 sets as wide as you can do palms facing out and 2 sets narrow grip palms facing you. All 4 sets go to failure.

For Chest:

Kindof limited to pushups so lets do 6 sets of pushups/pressups on your pressup stands first 2 sets shoulder width to failure then 2 sets wide to failure and 2 sets narrow with your palms facing together. On your 2 wide sets make sure that the pressup stands are like this - - this will help with the stretching of the chest and allow you some shoulder development in the front delt.

Legs:

Stand with your back against the wall and squat down with your feet about 2 feet in front of you and just go down where your legs go parallel and hold this for as long as you can. Like a squat but you are just holding it there to failure. Before the failure you will get a bit shaky but just hold it. Start off slow on these and for the first couple of weeks just do this.

Triceps:

Pretty much covered with the pressups.

Bicept get a little covered on the close grip pullups but dumbbells will help her alot.

Shoulders:

Stand in a doorway and with the back of your fists push your hands out. The doorway wont let you do this and this is just a form of isometric exercises but it will work the side delts some not as good as weights but It will work some. Push out hands at your side in the door jamb and push hard as you can for 10-15 seconds for 3 sets. You will have to push hard.

Next lower your pullup bar in the door to just under your chest and walk up to it and do an upright row (isometric) and pull as hard as you can and do this like the doorway for 10-15 seconds for 3 sets hard.

Flexing helps some too just take each body part and flex it as hard as you can.

Hopes this helps some.


----------



## Skippy (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks hackskii, this is just what I was looking for, You guys are a great help. Should I train every day or every other day? Also a friend of mine suggested I take some creatine, I've not heard of this before and would like to know what exactly it is, is it safe and is it a legal substance? sorry if this seems a silly question.

thanks again

Skippy


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Skippy and welcome to UK-M.

First of all, ur brave to post a pic of ur bosy (even without the face on the pic).

Here are the fundamentals i used when i stared:

-eat more calories and more often

-take more protein (a whey protein after work out is essential)

-weight train using free weights (not just using body weight and machines)

-take enough rest (8 hours of sleep, even in the day time)

-be patient (mass doesnt build in the gym, but in rest and enough rest over time)

good luck and let us know how u get on...


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

oops, typo, *body


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by Skippy
> 
> *Thanks hackskii, this is just what I was looking for, You guys are a great help. Should I train every day or every other day? Also a friend of mine suggested I take some creatine, I've not heard of this before and would like to know what exactly it is, is it safe and is it a legal substance? sorry if this seems a silly question.*
> 
> ...


u shouldn't train everyday cos ur body needs time to rest, i

normally train 4 days a week + 1 day cardio (weekends off)

creatine:

basically its a way to increase the amount of water goin into ur muscles and allowing them to work harder.

creatine is not illegal and can be used any time of the day. To start off with, i'd see how u do on the exercises, then if u feel u cant do any more reps on the exercises then by all means u can take creatine. It comes in powder or tablet form, whicher u take is ur preference (although the tablets are quite big to swallow)

when takin creatine u need to load urself with it (10-15grams per day for the first few days maybe??) and then a lesser amount for the rest of the days after this innitial period.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Skippy to answer your question without the intensity of good resistance training (weights) it is hard to over train. So with that said I would do this every 3 days.

Yes on the creatine and this should be loaded for 5 days at something like 5 grams a day. After that you can back it off about to a couple of grams a day.

Creatine is one of the only supplements that actually work. I did not get alot of benefits except for when I used V12 by Sans. That in my opinion worked for me. Tastes great and mixes easy.

I know you have a fund issue so I would buy the cheapest stuff you can find.

I wanted to add something to your leg routine

You can run bleachers and this will build legs some and so will some hill training. Lunges help too.

That creatine should be taken with a carbohydrate, preferably dextrose as this helps shuttle the creatine into the muscle. Creatine is non habit forming and is totally legal.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

hackskii: do u know what happens if i stop takin creatine. If i stop for say, 2 weeks and then take it again, do i need to take this loading dose?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont think you need to load after a couple of weeks. Some say that the loading is a crock of spit anyway. I would cycle it though. Some guys dont but then again some guys dont cycle anything. Remember creatine comes in meat and other foods so unless you are a vegitarian then I would be willing to bet that you have some in the muscle.

There was a study on old people with atrophied muscles and found out that their muscles were dificient in creatine.


----------



## Skippy (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks again for the help, I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, one more thing. Beings as you are using your own bodyweight, you might want to slow down the movements some as this will make added resistance. I would slow the set down to 3-4 seconds going down and up or visa versa. You wont be able to do as many reps but this will have a more desired effect for resistance.


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

one tip i will say mate is don't put urself down so much like u did in ur first post.strong mind=strong body.if u look at a challenge and tell urself that u will fail,then u will fail.if u look at it and have self belief u'll be surprised at just how much u can achieve.no one in the world got a good body easily,it's hard work and it takes time 2 learn everything about form,nutrition,recuperation and other things.some of the guys on this board have been working out for years and i bet they will tell u they are still learning new things and improving.just keep faith in yourself,in 6 months time take a pic of yourself,compare it 2 the one u posted on here,and u will see the difference.every time u feel down about ur body just hold the two pictures next to each other,and think about how u'll look even more improved in another 6months


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Good post vervefan.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by demon
> 
> *Good post vervefan. *


Exactally, very true! Actually seperates the Men from the Boys.


----------



## Skippy (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks vervefan I guess having a positive attitude is the best way to go  . I'll compare pics in 6 months and will probably be amazed at the improvement, no matter how big or small it may be.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeh mate i have seen people who do that they don't eat greatly just train hard and right and et the same, they even put on some size and little fat much slower but there muscle was soft and grew faster

i will be doing this soon as i have a pic of when i was 10 a half stone and now after my water bloat goes i am going to compare them

and see how it looks


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

respect to vervefan. spot on mate about the attitude thing. im a right fat git but im getting better. abit at a time with posative thinking helps me no end. i know i will get there in the end if i work hard enough.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey, I would agree with the above comments. Get your diet sorted (more protein!!!!!!!, more carbs, and good quality fats). Youve made the first steps now use these boards to educate, inform and motivate yourself.

As for the creatine, I too dont believe in the loading. This came after a lot of research and experimenting


----------



## Skippy (Feb 17, 2004)

I have been following the training routine suggested by hackskii for a few weeks now and I would just like some advise as to when I should do the sets. For example, at the moment I do 1 set of push ups to failure and then I jog on the spot for a minute or 2 before doing the 2nd set. I would just like to know if this is right or am I suppose to do the 2nd set sooner or later?

Thanks in advance.

Skippy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well Skippy, if you are looking to lose some weight then you can do what you just said.

But if you are trying to build your muscle you should save your energy to push as hard as you can.

So wait 1 minute between sets and then do your next set to failure.

If you want to run then run on your days off from the lifting. If you dont have time to do that then run after you are all done lifting. I also would not do the pushups/pressups more than 3 times a week. You could actually get by doing that 2 times a week.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

jogging is great for losing weight, but for you, i wouldn't recommend jogging, and as hackski says, save the energy to do another set.

i would tru to vary the way u do push ups, try some sets with arms wider apart (which will worj the chest) and some with arms closer together, both to failure.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

robin you have gained 5 stone???? sorry to do this but that is ******* impressive, good for you mate


----------



## Skippy (Feb 17, 2004)

I've decided to jog on the days when I'm not training in an attempt to get fitter than I am. How often should I do sit ups, at the moment I do them everyday. Thanks again for the advice.

Skippy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You can do abs, calves and forearms every day.


----------



## Skippy (Feb 17, 2004)

Great, I think sit ups are my favourite, I don't know why though


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That is because you can do them and probably do them well. Usually the leaner you are the easier it is to do situps, pullups and bardips. Those were all my favorite when I was 165 lbs, but at 210 all of those become not my favorite


----------



## Skippy (Feb 17, 2004)

I can't seem to work my pecs properly doing wide push ups. Whilst doing them I feel a pulling sensation on my outer chest (towards the arm pit) but before I can work them fully I have to stop because my arms aren't capable of allowing me to continue. Any suggestions as to how I can work them more effectively? I have only been working out for just over a month now and am amazed at how I can already see a difference in my abs  This sure is addictive 

Skippy


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2004)

Thats pretty much what I used to look like before I started weights, all those years ago, thats a damn good body to put some build on  . Keep us updated with the progress, I like to see this.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Skippy, you can do a drop down set on the pushups to go to failure by going to your knees and finishing the pushups there. I know that is girls pushups but to hit failure you can do that and finish up with a missive pump and less pull on your delts.

Try it!


----------



## halo (May 20, 2004)

Skippy said:


> Just to give you all a laugh here is my sorry excuse for a body:


Well I found your thread very interesting as I've just this week started training myself. (I'm taking in all this good advice people are leaving!  )

What does sadden me though is the fact I'm now 31, have a frame possibly a little smaller than your own, but also an unhealthy/unsightly amount of excess body fat around my chest/waist.

I can't even wear a t-shirt in public!, so please, no need to call yourself puny and expect people are going to laugh at you. You have a good starting point and I'm sure you're gonna do well!

All the best,

H


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

good to see u have made your first post halo, welcome to the board and hope u can post often.

hey why not keep up posted with your progress


----------



## Skippy (Feb 17, 2004)

I haven't had chance to read these boards for awhile thanks to my computer burning out. I've built a new one now though and can once again soak up all the great info from these boards  . Thanks for the push up advice Hacksii, I'll be sure to give that a shot and thanks for the words of encouragement Halo and Insanity, I'll keep you informed of my progress.

I don't know if this is related or not but since I started training and changed my diet I have developed a lot of spots on my back. Could this just be a coincidence or is it diet related?

Skippy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Halo, you dont look that bad.

I would wear a tank top with proud, what are you talking about?

You dont have a waist.

I have a waist (big).

Just read the board for dieting and bulking and routines and you will be two steps fwd.

Skippy, glad you can re-visit the board. I am glad things are going better. Give us some updates on your progress please

Both of you guys should be proud of your bodies. This is what God gave you and you are in process of the perfect phisique. Dont be so hard on your selves. Attitude is everything and you both are making steps in the right direction.

Be proud, you both should be.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea I agree. Its not like you guys are out of shape. You just need to train some. You have a good start and you are still young.


----------

